# "Generic" closed cell foam for sound deadening



## bchandler (Jul 30, 2007)

I have pretty much decided to go with some second skin damplifier for my install. However, there are a few major foam suppliers in my town, and if I could get some generic closed cell foam that would perform similarly to Overkill or Ensolite I would like to go that route to save money. Has anyone discovered something that does the same job and costs a bit less? My primary objective is to line the floor and doors with damplifier mat, then line these surfaces with closed cell foam to kill road noise and reduce resonance in the car. I am looking for a sound "absorbing" mat, I suppose.


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

I was going to go with some generic foam (I even looked at Wal-mart camping pads lol), but in the end, I was glad that I went with ensolite from Raam audio. It is really easy to work with and cuts and bends to any shape. Raam audio's price for ensloite is very reasonable and the few dollars that you might save with generic foam just wouldn't be worth it imo.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

You're buying Second Skin and you don't have the money for Ensolite?  

If there are some major foam suppliers in your town see if you can get a reasonably sized order of Ensolite straight from the manufacturer.


----------



## bchandler (Jul 30, 2007)

The ensolite adds up quickly when you're doing doors, floor, trunk, and side walls. Maybe even roof depending on how easily the headliner drops. 

The brand name of the stuff is actually called Ensolite? I'm pretty sure that's just what Rick renamed it. 

For example, look here:

http://www.soundprooffoam.com/acoustic.html?page_type=Sound Absorption

There's dozens of acoustical materials suppliers on the internet, and something out there has to match or exceed Overkill or Ensolite for a better price. After all, they're getting it from somewhere, too. I'm just not a chemist or an acoustical engineer so I don't even know where to start looking!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

the brand name is actually ensolite, they make different variations of it, so which one he sells, im not sure. how important the version you get, i dont know because rick has sold 2 different versions of ensolite through his website when one was not available.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep, it's made by Armacell (and developed by NASA or something) http://www.armacell.com/www/armacell/armacell.nsf/ansHTMLSeitenLookUp/USA_Frame?OpenDocument

I'm not a chemist or engineer either, but after doing my floor with Ensolite I'm sold on it. It works and is easy to apply.

Keep in mind that any commercially available sound deadening product can only do so much on a car that isn't designed to be quiet. If you want some real sound isolation in a car then buy a Mercedes S-Class or something comparable.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Try some Neoprene. It's 1/4" and a little cheaper than the Ensolite. it's very high quality and mine arrived in about one week:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-4-...019QQitemZ290145537220QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## bchandler (Jul 30, 2007)

Donovan- how much of a difference did the ensolite make on your floor? Did you apply mat as well?


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

> You're buying Second Skin and you don't have the money for Ensolite?


No wonder you're trying to save money. You just spent it all on SecondSkin, LOL!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Ensolite makes a BIG difference. Kills roadnoise. It is a MUST. DO IT!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

bchandler said:


> Donovan- how much of a difference did the ensolite make on your floor? Did you apply mat as well?


I used 2-3 layers of BXT60 and 2-3 layers of Ensolite as well. I also installed jute padding and new carpet at the same time.

Needless to say it seems on the highway that all the road noise is coming from around me... and not from below  I haven't deadened my doors or roof yet.

It works.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I did 2 layers of BXT on the floor and in some places 3 layers. I only did a layer of ensolite though. The floor is pretty damn quiet now. The back of the car is absolutely silent. The noise now seems to come only through the dash. Which is slightly annoying but better than before where it was everywhere and loud.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> I did 2 layers of BXT on the floor and in some places 3 layers. I only did a layer of ensolite though. The floor is pretty damn quiet now. The back of the car is absolutely silent. The noise now seems to come only through the dash. Which is slightly annoying but better than before where it was everywhere and loud.


There are often a lot of voids in and behind the dash. Even if you don't remove the dash itself, you can sometimes get a lot accomplished by working through easy access points like under dash panels, glove box and whatever else you can take off without too much trouble. Use vibration damper where appropriate and stuff the voids with foam. While you're in there, apply vibration damper to the HVAC ducts. Quite amazing what that can do.

Sometimes noise that seems to be coming through the dash is really coming in through the windshield and fenders. You might be able to improve things by applying vibration damper to the underside of the hood. If your car doesn't have a hood liner, add one. You may be able to get the access you need to the fenders by removing the wheels and the plastic liner, if there is one. Now that you have reduced the overall noise floor, it is a lot easier to pinpoint the remaining problems.

OR, you can act like a normal, sensible person and ignore the remaining noise


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, I am sure it must be able to save a few dollars to find a similar product from a bigger vendor, or buying Ensolite etc. straight from the manufacturer if that`s possible.

But why not spend those extra few dollars on keeping an enthusiast (like you and me) in business? I haven`t bought from Rick myself, but I only hear good things of him, his business and the service he provides  

If everything is about dollars and pennies, we will soon put all the enthusiasts out of business, leaving us with nothing but huge vendors who may have extremely low prices, but doesn`t know anything about the products they are pushing. Now I`m not saying you`re a cheapskate trying to save a few bucks, all I´m saying is that it might be worth it in the long run.

Just my 0,50 norwegian kroner


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

epifant said:


> Yes, I am sure it must be able to save a few dollars to find a similar product from a bigger vendor, or buying Ensolite etc. straight from the manufacturer if that`s possible.
> 
> But why not spend those extra few dollars on keeping an enthusiast (like you and me) in business? I haven`t bought from Rick myself, but I only hear good things of him, his business and the service he provides
> 
> ...


Not only that, but it is a lot harder than you might expect to beat his prices - unless you can somehow put a very large order together. The quantities we need for even an over the top installation are too small to interest wholesalers.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

look up ensolite on the net and spend some time looking at its different names. The main name is ensolite, but some makers rename it. Volara is very similar. Rick's variant is crosscut and the best density. 

If you can find it local you may be able to save in shipping, but for a small order you may still save more with Rick. 

Guy's he's not pricegouging!


----------

